# Soda or Pop



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Which do you say?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It's called "pop" here but on menus its called "soft-drinks"


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

For most of my life I said "soda" but, since moving to Pennsylvania, I've gotten into the habit of calling it "pop" (since everyone else does...).


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

Oddly enough I use all the terms... sometimes pop when talking to younger people, older people soda or soda pop.... when at a resteraunt its a soft drink.


I'm wierd


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

the first 4 options on the list are all the same to me, "pop" = rotten teeth


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here in Wisconsin it's called soda.

Frankly, I'll feel really silly referring to it as pop. It just sounds so strange to me after a lifetime of knowing it as soda.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

None of those. I use "sugar water with gas in it." As in, waiter, can you please get me a cup of sugar water with gas in it?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I call it soda.

But for the longest time I used to call it "tonic." A lot of people around Boston did/do. Not sure if they do in other areas.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I call it soda too.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

My whole family calls it pop. I call it soda because no one around here knows what pop is.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pop. Everyone around here calls it that.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 29, 2005)

Sheri said:


> I call it soda.
> 
> But for the longest time I used to call it "tonic." A lot of people around Boston did/do. Not sure if they do in other areas.


My grandmother an my mum bother grew up in the city and call it tonic. That seem's to be fading as time goes by. I think only the older generations still use it.


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

SODA. EVERYONE HERE CALLS IT SODA, BUT IN MENUS IT'S SOFT DRINKS. I THOUGHT SODA POP AND POP WERE ONLY USED IN THE 1950'S? OR AT LEAST THAT'S THE WAY IT SEEMS CAUSE A LOT OF OLD MOVIES SEEMS LIKE THEY SAID SODA POP OR POP. BUT I NEVER HEARD ANYONE IN PERSON CALL IT THAT.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Melatonin said:


> None of those. I use "sugar water with gas in it."


What about diet soda?


----------



## feelingbetter (Sep 12, 2005)

People here call it pop. When I lived out West, I got in the habit of calling it soda and it stuck with me. My little sister gives me greef about it every time she hears me say soda.


----------



## aimee (Jul 30, 2005)

I loathe carbonated drinks..

I choose milkshakes


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

Pop I thought that was a western Pennsylvania thing calling it pop but im wrong. That was what my mom taught me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is called pop around here (southwestern Ohio/Tri-state :lol). Being the non-conformist, I have been calling it soda for some reason.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Pop


----------



## Thumbelina (Sep 5, 2005)

Minerals


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

i call it pop.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't drink soda, but the people usually say soda here.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Pop


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

I am from Australia and call it soft drink. Although I prefer to drink water and orange juice.

*outOfThisWorld*


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> It is called pop around here (southwestern Ohio/Tri-state :lol). Being the non-conformist, I have been calling it soda for some reason.


I live in N. Kentucky and call them "soft drinks". BTW, have you noticed that in the Cincinnati area, we refer to sledding as "sled riding"? From what I hear, they don't call it that anywhere else.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Pop


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Pop_


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

People over here call it pop, but I call is soda.


----------



## Emma (Sep 17, 2005)

For me it's the same as Noca said back on the first page. On a lot of menus it's diplayed as "soft drinks", but everyone calls it "pop". So that's what I voted as.


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm from Atlanta, and we call all "soft drinks" coke. It doesn't matter if your drinking Coca-Cola, Sprite, Fresca - whatever. You're drinking a coke.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

POP


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

radudeATL said:


> I'm from Atlanta, and we call all "soft drinks" coke. It doesn't matter if your drinking Coca-Cola, Sprite, Fresca - whatever. You're drinking a coke.


That's what I've always called them. I guess it's pretty much a southern thing.


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

No need for a poll - Here are the preferred generic names for soda by country all throughout America! <- CLICK!

It is a bit scary that someone bothered to do that thouhg. I suppose it would be useful for marketing purposes?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

soda. i've never heard anyone refer to it as pop until i came to pittsburgh


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I call it coke, but I drink Pepsi...hmmm


ETA: After following Norske's link I've learned Southern California drinks "soda," buuut my family is from New Mexico, where they drink "coke." 

Sense has been made, yo.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

Soda,i never heard of pop until i moved to georgia.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

radudeATL said:


> I'm from Atlanta, and we call all "soft drinks" coke. It doesn't matter if your drinking Coca-Cola, Sprite, Fresca - whatever. You're drinking a coke.


That's the one I don't understand. I know Coke is based in Atlanta, but that just makes no sense to me.

True story -- a buddy of mine was in the Navy. and he was running up to the store and asked a colleague if he wanted anything, and the guy said he wanted a coke. So, my friend goes to the store and hands him a Coke, and the guy got mad at him. Really mad at him. It's one thing to use it as a generic term, but how the hell is someone supposed to know what you're talking about?

Pop is the common term here, but I don't actually say it that much. I just say the name of the beverage I want, Diet Pepsi, Coke Zero, etc.

Brian


----------



## lac24 (May 10, 2006)

i think its most fun to call it pop. see.. say it aloud: "pop"


----------



## JeffreyCentex (Jan 25, 2004)

Most around here call it coke, like radudeATL...

Otherwise it is sodawater or occasionally "soft drink". NO other options would be understood around here.

When I was in college, our band went to UPitt for a football game. All around us they had people selling "Pop", but none of us knew what they meant (they didn't use any type of carrier/tray/etc that said what brands they carried). One trumpet player stopped the pop dude and asked him what he was selling. The dude sat down and started laughing hysterically.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If I'm drinking a Sprite, that's what I call it. My mother calls them all "Coke" even if she's drinking a generic cola such as "Dr. Bob." I know another woman that calls them all "sodie pop."


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm to manly to call anything I drink "pop"


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I call them soft drinks or sometimes fizzy drinks.


----------



## Guitaraholic187 (Jun 3, 2006)

I call it pop because to me soda sounds 1950ish.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Pop


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Pop.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid we referred to ALL soft drinks as "Coke". If you wanted a rootbeer or a sprite you still called it "Coke". Weird.

Now we say soda mostly, although some call it pop. But I think soda is gaining more popularity all the time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's weird how polls on old threads are broken.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

To be honest I'm Irish I thought soda and pop were the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It's only soft drink here. I read somewhere once that someone threw their pop out of the car window, and I thought they threw their grandfather out of the window.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

My mom always says, "get me a pop." drives me nuts. I thought only old people said pop.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Pop". I've never called it "soda". I'm from Pittsburgh. We call rubber bands "gum bands," too. I distinctly recall an episode of the Canadian show "You Can't Do That on Television" in which a character called it "pop" too, so maybe it extends to Canada as well.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

komorikun said:


>


 I dont understand this map. Southerners say "get me a coke." ?

If they say coke I would think coca-cola.

What if they want Mountain Dew or Orange Crush? They still call that coke?

Now I am confused.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pawp


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I used to say coke but I get asked again because I guess its not understood in my area, so now I try to say pop and I don't even know whats correct now, people find it funny when I say pop because I say it more deeply as paw-p as opposed to pawh-p?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No one says pop around here but my mom. She's the only one. I guess cause she is from the north...


whatever. I don't drink soda anyways. Its all gross to me. Especially Mountain Dew.


----------

